# sa diary



## immaculata (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi guys!!
I was wondering if any of you would be interested in helping me. I'm designing a self-help blog for sa people for a college project and I have a set of questions which I need people to fill out regularly over the course of a few weeks. I was wondering if any of you would be interested in keeping a diary like this for me which I can use on the site. Keeping a sa diary is recommended by medical professionals as one of the best ways you can help yourself deal with sa so it should help you too. if you are interested please email me ar [email protected]
cheers
Marie


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I keep a journal and usually write down what I am feeling and when I have a really bad SA experience. It does really well to vent in that way. I both write it down with a pen and paper and put it on my PC and then come here. It helps SO much to write it out!


----------

